# Opinions please on heartworm preventatives



## Lynda V (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi, 
   I am seeking opinions on the pros and cons of monthly heartworm meds, like Interceptor or Heartguard, vs. a shot that works for 6 or 12 months. Has anyone done the shots and had a bad experience? I have very picky dogs and getting them to take the meds is a monthly battle of wills. The shots seem very convenient and there is less danger of not getting them into the dog (or the dog spitting them out/throwing them up), but I have read that they have some severe drawbacks of their own. Any opinions?


----------

